# twincharging vr6



## violentaesthete (Oct 27, 2008)

I have been trying to find someone who has done one because the idea of this is eating me away right now. I'm sure it is possible, but I want to see a couple different setups. 

Would the super feed the turbo or the turbo feed the super? And what to do about fueling? It has to have been done...


----------



## Rocco R16V (Oct 7, 2008)

Its been done on lots of other motors but I doubt it's been done on a VR6. turbo technology and modern EFI has reduced or eliminated the lag and other problems that twincharging was trying to solve. 
Its too complicated and failure prone with little to no advantage over a good turbo setup.

Yes, VW has a new twincharged motor but its focus is efficency and useable power out of a very small displacement motor. 

The VR6 has enough displacment that a turbo can spool quickly while still providing decent boost up top and have useable power when not in boost.

You could be the first! :laugh:


----------



## violentaesthete (Oct 27, 2008)

the first? lol i wish, it has to have been done


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

since the R32 is basically a VR6 but bigger, 









now if were talking super and turbo then idk sounds like it would be awesome but not 100% on how it would work? 

would you use a VF super and say a gt28 turbo? i think that seems pretty do able.


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

> The unique twin charged forced induction set up utilizes an EIP Stage II turbo and VF Engineering supercharger! An EIP intake feeds the system where it heads into a VF engineering intercooler after the air is squished. The air finally reaches an HPA short runner intake manifold where it is mixed with fuel spit from six Bosch 770cc injectors. On the hot side of things, the exhaust for boost is regulated by a EIP Tuning wastegate before heading into an EIP Tuning downpipe and growling Milltek cat-back exhaust. To add a bit more fuel to the fire, an NX75 shot is directly ported into the plenum too! The total tuning of this system was key to the whole project. This VR6 motor wasn’t designed for forced induction and now has a complex network of piping connecting a turbo and supercharger. This twin-charged set up gives the built VR6 engine some more low end torque, which aids in spooling up the turbo so it boosts seamlessly. EIP took care of the tuning with their own tuning software and the numbers are very respectable. An estimated 500whp with 415lb-ft of torque is generated from the German mill




http://beta.pasmag.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1303&Itemid=105


----------



## violentaesthete (Oct 27, 2008)

where did you find that? i looked for hours


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

i got the issue with the car in it on last years waterfest cruise :beer::beer:


----------



## acee_dub (Jun 12, 2008)

Lancia Delta S4

Intake -> Turbo -> Intercooler -> Super -> Another Intercooler? -> Motor / recirc

Twin Charged vr6 would be interesting to see


----------



## violentaesthete (Oct 27, 2008)

acee_dub said:


> Lancia Delta S4
> 
> Intake -> Turbo -> Intercooler -> Super -> Another Intercooler? -> Motor / recirc
> 
> Twin Charged vr6 would be interesting to see


definitely another intercooler, followed by a diverter/recirc, then engine


----------



## Rocco R16V (Oct 7, 2008)

did the lancia use a centri or PD style supercharger?


----------



## acee_dub (Jun 12, 2008)

Rocco R16V said:


> did the lancia use a centri or PD style supercharger?


The Lancia Delta S4 used a centrifugal charger.

Who's going to twin charge their vr6? I definitely want to but funds are short as I am mid-way to completing my turbo setup.


----------



## V_dubin_4life! (Mar 23, 2010)

That looks a** backwards....I think the supercharger should flow into the turbo...not the other way around..since u would have lag from the turbo blowing into the s/c..... Comments??


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

Doing it that way can make the turbo overspeed due to the super not moving enough air.

When we do it on Cummins diesel, the very large turbo blows into the super. When the turbo move more air than the super can flow, it open the recirc valve and pushes more air through it.


----------



## guy022077 (Feb 25, 2004)

violentaesthete said:


> I have been trying to find someone who has done one because the idea of this is eating me away right now. I'm sure it is possible, but I want to see a couple different setups.
> 
> Would the super feed the turbo or the turbo feed the super? And what to do about fueling? It has to have been done...


there is a user here with 2 or 3 k03's 

i googled but couldnt find it, but i know they twin charge the r32 so i imagine someone has done vr6.


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2251581-Twin-Turbo-VR6


----------

